# Be careful out there people - $1M Marijuana Bust on South Padre Island



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I have heard a lot of other fisherman say that you need to be careful of drug runners on North and South Padre Island. To be honest, I never really thought twice about it.

http://www.krgv.com/news/local-news/Marijuana-Bust-on-South-Padre-Island/34145820


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Man I need to go "fishing" down there !


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dats Alotta Cheeba! :rybka:


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

So seashells aren't good bait?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

"A man was found fishing nearby, and he was arrested after they realized he was fake fishing. Police said the suspect was using sea shells as bait. He later admitted to watching over the drugs."

Lol. Fake fishing?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bjones2571 said:


> "A man was found fishing nearby, and he was arrested after they realized he was fake fishing. Police said the suspect was using sea shells as bait. He later admitted to watching over the drugs."
> 
> Lol. Fake fishing?


You could probably get half the boats in POC on a given weekend on that charge. :dance:


----------

